# Very worried.. lethargic 9 months old.



## jinni1980 (Jul 22, 2016)

Hi. My intact 9 months old Jon has been very lethargic since yesterday. I am taking him to vet this afternoon.

2 days ago, we went to park & he had fun for an hour which we do at least 3-4 times. At the park, he ate something & straight vomit. It was little piece of broken tennis ball. I took it away & he carried on play, sniffing around. We got home, he had his dinner like usual with interceptor (he has it every month since he was puppy) 

Yesterday he wasn't himself. Didn't jump on the bed to wake us up, just laying down on his bed. He went out for toilet & back inside laying down all day. I took him for walk which he stood infront of door & didn't want to go so back inside, straight laying down. He still eats, drinks & doing his toilet. Just not interested in playing or anything beside snuggle to me and asking pet him. 

First, I thought maybe interceptor gave him some kind of lethargic side effect. Then I saw he was pawing his mouth, licking his bed & his paws. My husband said there was hint of red blood in his drooling. Not so bleeding but kind of bit of blood colour. I checked his mouth, gum, lips but nothing there. I saw bit of blood on his left side of gum, not sure it was from his pawing his mouth & scratched with his nail. No more blood since then.

This morning, he went out for toilet (number 1 & 2), little bit more movement than yesterday but still not himself, lethargic poor puppy. No chasing ball, no interested in walking. Since it has been more than 24 hours even though he is eating, drinking, I am taking him to a vet this afternoon. 

Don't know what to expect. Hate to see him like this & couldn't sleep last night at all...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Best wishes for your vet visit!


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

The poor thing! I hope he is OK. Personally, if a 9-month old of mine was so lethargic, I'd be down to the vets as soon as possible. Please let us know how he gets on at the vets.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Good luck with your pup....hope the vet sees him soon!!!!


----------



## kansasgoldenmom (Jan 17, 2012)

Sending best wishes that he'll get well quick!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Poor pup! I hope everything is ok. Please let us know what the vet says.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Sending good thoughts for a speedy recovery your way. Hope you get some answers at the vets.


----------



## jinni1980 (Jul 22, 2016)

Thank you all for supports. Just got home from vet. 
Very proud of Jon that he managed well when the vet checked his teeth, gum & inside of mouth. Nothing wrong beside of very mild case of gingitive. But she didn't think that could set off Jon like this lethargic. He has fever but his tummy, heart sound ok. Since he vomited 2 days ago, she wanted to do x-ray. 

It was hardest thing to leave Jon there for his x-ray. Later got a call & went to pick him up. He got pain relief injection, his x-ray didn't show any clear strange object but vet said he has bit full stomach. He ate only half cup dry food at 7AM, again anothe half cup at 11AM. The x-ray was taken at 4PM so that was odd, she said. She let me take Jon home tonight & told me give him dinner before 7PM then no food till tomorrow morning. If there is no improvement by tomorrow morning, he will go another scan, blood test & possible surgery at 8AM. 

He is very drugged up, out of space. As soon as got home, big poop + diarrhea for the first time. Staring at wall without blinking... my husband had to gently hold him & made him laying down. I don't think he knows where he is, what is going on. He is Really HIGH. 

Try to be positive but can't help this stupid tears keep coming out. Just feel so helpless for him.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Well, it sounds like your vet is doing everything possible for Jon. Don't worry too much about his staring at the wall after his x-ray - if he's been unwell, he might enjoy feeling like he's somewhere else for a while! Please let us know how he goes tomorrow!


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Poor Jon and you! Such a helpless feeling, when you don't know, what is wrong. I really hope he is feeling much better today.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Praying for Jon and you...be strong, and hopefully he feels better today!!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jon*

Praying for you and Jon!! How is he feeling today?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Sending good thoughts your way 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sending good thoughts and prayers to you and Jon.
I hope he will be doing better soon.


----------



## 4rdogs (Dec 22, 2007)

Good thoughts & prayers are heading his way


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Poor pup! I hope he is feeling better by the time you read this. I wonder what's going on with the poor guy.


----------



## jinni1980 (Jul 22, 2016)

Thank you everybody. Please pray for him. Vet is doing surgery on him now. 

He got up around 6AM because of my movement to checking on him & took him out for toilet. He did bad diarrhea again, his peep was so yellow. He seemed bit more energy than last 2 days as he tried to follow me aeound bit but still not himself, no play just keep sitting next to me & put his head on my knee. He kept burping alot even though his stomach had been empty since last night. He was drooling like he just had water without closing his mouth. suddenly this morning his breath smell was SO bad which is new. 
Took him this morning, vet said his gum looked way darker than yesterday & looked like bit of toxic. Did another x ray, no showing any solid object but still lots of gas built up there. Since not all soild object can be shown with x ray, she wanted to do surgery on him.

I cried on the way home to think his poor eyes saying mummy don't go. I am cooking some rice + chicken in case he needs to eat later today or tomorrow morning. But my mind is not here with me. His bed looks so empty.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

So sorry . Fingers crossed that all goes well and your boy is home and healthy soon!


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Sending prayers and positive thoughts for Jon. Hope your Vet finds the problem and your precious boy gets better quickly


----------



## jinni1980 (Jul 22, 2016)

I know after surgery he needs to be relax & rest a lot without any exercise or jumping on the bed. Since he doesn't have his crate anymore (couple of month ago suddenly he started having very bad seperation anxiety and he could harm himself in his crate so trainer said he is better wothout being crate so I gave it away...) I am going to make guest bedroom for his recovery area. 

Is he able to use his raised bed (last few days he only wanted to sleep more than usual or should I put his padded blanket on the carpet floor in the room? 

I don't know what to expect after surgery, that is really scary. I'd love to hear anyone who has done post surgery recovery for their furbady.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

If his is a raised dog bed, that should be fine. After surgery, he will probably be doped up like he was last night and want to sleep a lot. He is likely to be very thirsty, too, and some dogs are a bit nauseous as well. Most dogs come home with some pain relief and probably some other medicine.
Pilgrim and Patsy used to sleep on our bed. After they had their various knee operations, we couldn't let them do that, so we put our mattress on the floor. The dogs didn't mind, though it upset my arthritic back a bit. For us, the biggest problem was getting used to those darned collars that stop them licking. They hated them, but we had to make sure the dogs couldn't get at their stitches. 
Don't worry too much. Within a few days, he'll be back to his old self and you'll be tearing your hair out trying to keep him still!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Sounds like your vet is doing possible obstruction surgery. Several of the folks on this forum have had similar situations so I'm hoping they chime in. I have a feeling he won't feel like doing much of anything those first 24 hours (still drugged up). My golden has had a few surgeries for bumps and being cryptorchid. The challenge is keeping them calm after the first few days. He'll probably have a cone and you really don't want to kennel him unattended if he has a cone on. A dog at my dog's daycare recently strangled in his kennel from the cone because he was left unattended. If you can be with him for a few days, would be best; or have someone come in. Fingers crossed he's on the mend soon.


----------



## jinni1980 (Jul 22, 2016)

Jon won't be home next couple of days and he will be hospitalised.. 

Got a call from vet this afternoon, he is recovering well after surgery. Vet couldn't find any blockage, I felt so relief but also felt so bad Jon had to do that surgery maybe it wasn't necessary.

The only thing she found odd from Jon was his stomach was big as if alot of food in there but only lots of gas and few treats the vet nurse gave him yesterday (over 24 hours ago) was still sitting in his stomach, wasn't digested at all. Also she said his intestine is not moving as it should be. She requested biopsy so we will get a result in 2 days. 

I went to see him but I only saw him from door, he was laying down face to other way. I wanted to touch his little soft face & say how much I love him & everything is ok but I did not. I know Jon would cry, screaming & wouldn't be able to settle & rest if he sees me (He does all the time when he sees me after few hours of daycare, screaming his lung out) 
It will be very very long sad 2 days without him around. My sweet little Jon, remember mummy said "mummy will come back to pick you up" Please, don't feel lonely.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

Really hope Jon gets better soon, and the vets are able to tell what's upsetting his system. Thank goodness you got him in quick. thinking of you and jon x


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

It sounds very much like bloat but normally the vet would see a twist in the gut. I hope now all is well with him and that he recovers quickly. Every one has given you good advice. Keep us informed and best wishes from France.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I am sorry Jon didn't get to come home with you. Hopefully, the biopsy will help the vet work out what is wrong and how to treat the problem. Please try not to worry in the meantime.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

My Aedan had an obstruction - caught fast but still surgery.

Aedan had the surgery and came through it fine - they shaved a ton of fur and since it was winter time I could not have him outside for any length of time so what I did when he came home:

Aedan was on strict crate rest for 3 weeks! If you do not have a crate consider getting one.
My dog walker came up twice a day for 4 weeks - a vet tech, she also kept an eye on his stitches and the healing of the wound. For the 4th week, she started allowing some play with the other dogs as I did when I was home; he was still crated when not under supervision. For weeks 5 & 6 he was allowed more & more play as he healed and really by the end of the 6th week he was at full activity. Took awhile longer for his fur to fully come back in but it did and he is fine.

Because of my having multiple dogs, I kept Aedan on crate rest longer than perhaps necessary to help that incision more fully heal while limited play with the other dogs. With Aedan the obstruction was caught before it had fully entered the bowel so the sock (??) was able to be brought back out through the stomach, thus no bowel was resectioned (ie; stomach only had to have surgery) - different from your guy but it sounds like a similar surgery?.

Aedan recovered fully & completely 
I personally had major abdominal surgery several years back and have a very high pain tolerance -- knowing the trauma that my system went through I was taking no chances with my Aedan -- this is a serious surgery and while your puppy will in all likelihood want to be up and about pretty fast, please keep him quiet as long as possible -- hard to do but it can really help prevent complications.

Good luck and let us know how he makes out? Sending best thoughts that whatever the pathology report comes back with, it is fully treatable and your pup recovers quickly.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry about all this. Poor Jon. And poor you. I hope they figure out what is going on with him soon. 

When he does finally get to come home, your vet will give you pretty detailed directions - what he can and can't do, his meds, etc. Follow them. Even when they are feeling better, there might be healing that still needs to happen inside. I would give him a bed on the floor, and his raised bed, and just give him the option. You will probably want to sleep in there with him.


----------



## jinni1980 (Jul 22, 2016)

Went to see Jon this morning. He just put new fluid on his front leg so they couldn't let him out of recovery cage in case he goes banana nut but I was able to pat his soft head & touch his face. As soon as my hand reached him, he lifted his head & licked my hand. Oh boy, I was crying baby. They said he is very brave boy. 

They still don't know what happened to him, hopefully biopsy can tell. So far we know it wasn't blockage (nothing there) & bloat (lots of gas showed x-ray & stomach was big but no twist found). Vet said high possibility of gastroparesis, delayed emptying stomach which means his stomach muscle is paralysis so stomach can't squeeze & move foods into intestine. That seems to fit his symptoms, his large stomach with gas & still undigested food after 24 hours, his intestine slow movment, lots of burping. She said it is not so common young puppy like Jon so it could be secondary from other condition (stress, drug, liver disorder, poisioning, hypothyroidism...) if it is that case.

Good news is he has no fever this morning & everybody there already love him & taking care of him so well as they have been calling me so often to let me know what he is doing like he is waking up, sleeping, making him walk little bit, getting fluid, making comfy bed for him outside of recovery cage so he can relax while he still sees people, trying to giving him some water & he did one barking to get an attention... I am glad I know he is with very sweet caring people around.

I found about gastroparesis on interent if anyone want to know. 

In a normal digestive system, the food your dog eats is moved through the gastric tract by the contractions of the stomach muscles. When the stomach muscles are not able to contract (stomach paralysis), bacteria and indigestible particles that cause pain, vomiting, and bloating to name a few. Gastroparesis may not be a life-threatening disorder on its own, but the complications from the symptoms it causes can lead to severe and dangerous problems. Some of these issues that may be produced are diabetes, malnutrition, bloat, intestinal blockage, and weight loss. This illness is also painful and stressful for your dog and may lead to depression and anorexia, which can be debilitating and life-threatening for a dog. 

Read more at: https://www.vetary.com/dog/condition/reduced-activity-of-the-stomach


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Thinking about you. I know too well how scary it is not to know what is wrong with one of your babies.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

So glad Jon is doing a little better this morning and you got to spend some time with him. love it, they are giving you lots of updates. That would make me feel better too. I hope Jon has a good day!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm glad you got to go visit Jon and that his fever is down. Are they running other tests to try to figure out what might be causing the stomach paralysis? What are they doing a biopsy of?


----------



## jinni1980 (Jul 22, 2016)

Vet rang for another update for Jon. He had bit of food, no vomit, no fever, no gas or burping sound. So far so good!! He may come home today or tomorrow. 

Vet did blood test for checking his liver, kidney ect and it all normal. The biopsy was rquested to see if any abnormality is there. Vet didn't see any abnormal area(tumor or mass) but she thought it was necessary & she didn't want to miss any possibility. 
I could say no to biopsy & saved that cost since there was no visible abnormal area but we felt like better check now than sorry later. If biopsy doesn't show anything wrong, at least we know he is ok from cancer or organ abnormality. 

Can't wait to pick him up.


----------



## kansasgoldenmom (Jan 17, 2012)

I bet you can't wait to pick him up! I'm glad he's better and all seems clear so far. Sending love to you both!


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

That's really good news about his improving enough to come home soon. I can't help wondering if he picked up something in the park other than a bit of tennis ball, something toxic which has paralysed his stomach muscles.


----------



## jinni1980 (Jul 22, 2016)

He is home!!!!!! It was the best feeling he is here with me now. 
He is wearing the cone of shame but he still looks so cute. Vet actually didn't need to put his cone till today since he didn't even atempt to lick his surgery area, what a good boy. 

His bad breath is totally gone. He hasn't pooped yet but since he didn't eat much, I am not so worry about it. He is sleeping.

I too think he must eat something other than tennis ball. Could be hairy caterpillar (which I see them pretty often lately here), could be toxic plant, could be other animal stool (which once I had to stop him to put into his mouth).. still don't exactly know why this happened but at least he seems better, I am happy for now. 

Thank you so very much for all praying & supporting. You guys are awesome & I can't thank you enough.


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

So glad he is home with you x


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Whoopee! Thank heaven he's home again!


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

That is good news. You seem to have a very good thorough vet which is great. I hope the biopsy comes back clear and that he continues to recover well. They often take some time to do a poop after anesthetic even if they eat normally, so don't worry if he doesn't do anything for a few days.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

That's wonderful news!! So happy, Jon is back home with you!! Give him a gentle hug and kiss from me!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jon*

I am so very happy that Jon is home! Hugs and kisses to him!


----------



## kansasgoldenmom (Jan 17, 2012)

So happy he is home! Enjoy what I call the Festival of Love! ❤


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I am so glad to hear that Jon is home with you


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

That's good news. Glad he is home and doing so much better.


----------



## LeoTheGolden (May 10, 2016)

So glad he's home with you ! Lots of love to your baby


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Happy Jon is home! Hope he continues to heal & do well!


----------



## jinni1980 (Jul 22, 2016)

Hi everyone. Thank you for your heart warming messages. Jon is doing great under this circumstances. 

Next morning after picked him up, I almost got a heart attack when I found bright red blood on his legs & his blankets. I checked him & it was from his testicle. Vet alreadt told me his testicle were red & irritated because of shaving as naked testicles were rubbing each others when he tried to move. (Long time ago when his groomer shaved his anal area, he had similar reaction, irritated skin, since then never shaved any part of his body.) Anyway, somehow dried scabs peeled off & was blooding. Luckly vet already gave me a anti bacteria numbing cream so not so big issue beside of giving me panic attack.

He eats well (hill's prescription food), drinks well, no burping, no rotten smell from his mouth, no bleeding gums. 

It is day 5 since his surgery & he must feel much better. Now he sleeps like his normal himself, belly up, legs open, no shame. Before I took him a vet, he couldn't sleep like that he was all curled up when he was laying down as if he couldn't stretch his body comfortably. 

Still don't exactly know what caused his stomach paralised but I can tell his surgery helped him. Monday went to see his vet(she was off on sunday) for his post operation caring information. She believed if we left it too long, it could turn into bloat as his stomach was big & full of gas minus twist. His second day x ray showed his stomach was bigger with more gas than first day x ray. 

He is going back to see the vet in 5 days to remove his staples. I just hope that won't hurt him much. Can't imagin how they will pull them out of his skin.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

You'll be surprised how easily those staples come out. My husband had abdominal surgery 3 years (side to side) and he was very worried about the staples. He barely felt a thing. I would assume it will be similar for Jon. What things do you need to watch out for now?


----------



## jinni1980 (Jul 22, 2016)

Here is my brave cone head Jon.


----------



## emzie (Nov 15, 2016)

Just catching up on this story. So glad Jon is doing well! Those pictures show a happy face! Yay!


----------



## jinni1980 (Jul 22, 2016)

At this stage, vet doesn't think it is the case of birth defect or hereditary one. (I hope not!!) So high possible of temporary paralysised by someother factor, coild be poision, stress, drugs, virus ect.

Vet suggested I should feed him 4 times a day even after 6 weeks recovery time. No big meal for Jon as it will worse his delayed stomach emptying. If his stomach can't empty it for longer time & food stays there longer then will likely more produce more gas & toxic(?) & more chance for bloating.

I also got told to change his food something low in fat and fibre (I thought fibre is good for poop, but not for him at this stage). But no idea which one. I've been feeding him pro plan senstive stomach and skin. I am not sure it is low in fat & fibre. I may search some low in fat food for him otherwise considering feeding him "Hill's" low in fat dry food.

Other than that, he will be just same goofy, goofy Jon who gonna make us laugh & giggle.


----------



## kansasgoldenmom (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm so happy he is okay and recovering. Love seeing his pictures. He's a beautiful boy! Love to you both.


----------



## Siandvm (Jun 22, 2016)

I'm so glad he is doing better. It sure seems like a bit of a mystery!
If I can put your mind at ease about the staples, there is a special device for removing them. It has 2 prongs which slide under the staple and one which presses down from above in between the other 2. The result is that it bends the staple into sort of the shape of an M and you can then slide it out (because it is now held between the prongs). I hope that makes sense. The only problem is usually if they have been left in too long, then the skin can stick to them a little, making them hurt a little to remove (like pulling off a scab).


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

So glad to hear Jon is doing well after surgery. He sure is a beautiful boy.


----------

